# Computer salesman and Bill gates



## yak sao (Feb 3, 2011)

A computer salesman is waiting for a client in the airport lounge. He looks across the room and sees Bill Gates
Gathering his composure he goes over and introduces himself. "Mmmr. Gates, mmmy name is Joe, I'm a huge admirer of yours. I sell computers and I'm meeting a really big client here in a few minutes. I know this is kind of forward, but if you were to come over and act like you knew me I know it would seal the deal"
Bill Gates smiled and said "sure, no problem"
A few minutes later, Joe is sitting there with his client when he gets a tap on the shoulder. He turns around to see Bill gates standing there. Bill gives him a sincere " hey Joe, how's it going"

Joe responds with "F%$# off Bill, I'm in a meeting"


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 3, 2011)

Cute. That's a variant of an old Don Rickles gig.


----------



## yak sao (Feb 3, 2011)

bushidomartialarts said:


> Cute. That's a variant of an old Don Rickles gig.


 

How did the Don Rickles bit go?


----------



## Joe1957 (Apr 1, 2011)

I Like it.  LOL


----------

